# Revell Ju 290???



## r2800doublewasp (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi all,
Do you know where I can get this kit in the United States? Preferably the A-5 version. I think this kit went out of production already but I was wondering if it was still available somewhere in the US. 
Thanks r2800


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 8, 2009)

Buy the A-7, which is available everywhere it seems - lowest price $21.00 at roll models, it may have the parts for the A-5 as "throw aways" that you can use to make the version you want. Check one of the website that include pictures of the tree's and if the nose is solid, which I'm sure it is, you're good to go! (no?)

Hope this helped


----------



## Erich (Dec 8, 2009)

yes make the transition in the kit oif the parts are available to the A-2 or A-3 even A-5 forget the wierd A-7 used in a handful of numbers not that the Ju 290 was ever produced or used in any sufficient quantity especially by almost stealth FAGr 5.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 8, 2009)

Yup. Just like Special Hobbies P 108 has all the part for all three versions if you buy the cannon armed one (sadly not all the decals) and the Silverplate B-29's made by that Korean company whos name escapes me, the Enola Gay AND Bock's Car come with both Fatman and Little Boy. It's cheaper to produce in the long run, maybe even in the short run.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 8, 2009)

http://kits.kitreview.com/images/ju290a5reviewbg_box.jpg


----------



## kgambit (Dec 8, 2009)

SQUADRON in Texas has it:

2008 Squadron - Your Online Hobby Shop: Mail Order Military Scale Plastic Models and Books


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 8, 2009)

The A-5 that he is looking for?


----------



## r2800doublewasp (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks guys for the help. It appears the A-7 variant is more available although I think I will ask the guys at a local hobby shop near me if they may have it or if they can order it for me.


----------



## r2800doublewasp (Dec 9, 2009)

Ok so I have found that the A-5 version is too hard to get so I am probably going to get the A-7 "spy version" and hopefully there will parts left over for the A-5, as you suggested (good point btw  ) I have looked but I cant find sprue shots for the A-7. Does anyone have any pictures of the sprues and know if you can? thanks a ton! R2800


----------



## r2800doublewasp (Dec 10, 2009)

UPDATE: The A-7 boxing of the model does come with the pieces necessary for A-5 variant.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 10, 2009)

Nice!


----------

